# Storm 2860 - shoe spacing for Armor skids?



## 445gsd (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, brand new to the forum and just purchased my first thrower - a Troy-Bilt 2860 Storm.


I have a gravel driveway and was looking at the Armorskids - does anyone know the correct shoe spacing for the 2860? (I'm at work and can't check the machine) I'd like to order the Armorskids today and they come in either 3 inch, or 2 3/4 inch spacing?


Thanks!


-Calvin


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

445gsd said:


> Hi, brand new to the forum and just purchased my first thrower - a Troy-Bilt 2860 Storm.
> 
> 
> I have a gravel driveway and was looking at the Armorskids - does anyone know the correct shoe spacing for the 2860? (I'm at work and can't check the machine) I'd like to order the Armorskids today and they come in either 3 inch, or 2 3/4 inch spacing?
> ...


 Send him an email or call. He will know. I ordered a set last year, even when I just visit his site I get an email telling me which shoes to order.
Really Like mine!
My Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2890 Bolt spacing is 5 3/4". These are the ones I Purchased: ASE3575-B


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Calvin,
What did you finally end up with?


----------



## 445gsd (Jan 9, 2018)

jonnied12 said:


> Calvin,
> What did you finally end up with?



Still waiting on reply - but mine look to be 5 3/4" as well. There are 3 holes and my machine came with poly shoes. They are long and bolt based on the 5 3/4" holes. There is also a hole spaced 2 3/4" from the front hole.


-Calvin


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

445gsd said:


> Still waiting on reply - but mine look to be 5 3/4" as well. There are 3 holes and my machine came with poly shoes. They are long and bolt based on the 5 3/4" holes. There is also a hole spaced 2 3/4" from the front hole.
> 
> 
> -Calvin


 See this link:
ASE3575-B - Snow Blower Skids


This set should be the ones you want.
Order Number: ASE3575-B
*Bob’s Comments:*
5.75” Slot Spacing
(Measured from center of slot to center of other slot).
This set of 2 skids has 5 slots. You will be using the first and fifth slot, plus possibly the middle third slot in the center. Note that the middle slot is centered between the outer two slots, but is extra wide to handle offset middle bolts. *Typical offset 3-bolt patterns have 2.75″ between the rear bolt and the middle bolt, and 3″ between the middle and front bolt. Since the slots are designed to have a loose fit on 3/8 bolts, if you have 5/16 bolts you should have enough play to get all three bolts in without modification - but no promises. Worst case scenario is that you use just the two mounting bolts, which is plenty for a snowblower skid.* If you have a 5/16 bolt, you will need to use washers. Bolts and washers not included. Please fill in the make and model number (example: Deere 8661). I’m putting together a chart that will hopefully aide people in selecting the correct size.


----------

